# Chargeur iPad



## Fred 80 (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
En parcourant le forum et le web, j'apprends que le chargeur d'ipad délivre 10 wat. En regardant le mien je découvre qu'il est indiqué 5 watt.


----------



## Pooki (9 Février 2012)

Tant qu'il charge....


----------



## Fred 80 (10 Février 2012)

...... Oui sauf qu'il doit charger moins vite


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2012)

Fred 80 a dit:


> En regardant le mien.



C'est le chargeur d'origine livré avec ton iPad ?

C'est étrange. Moi, j'ai plusieurs chargeurs. Beaucoup en 5w pour mes iPod, iPhone, etc. Et un seule en 10W pour le iPad.


----------



## Fred 80 (10 Février 2012)

Oui le chargeur d'origine. Et pour tout dire j'ai 2 ipad de generation differente mais tous 2 en 3g 64 go et les 2 chargeurs sont en 5,1 v.


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2012)

En effet, je viens de me rappeler, ce n'est pas les Watt qui sont de 10. ils sont de 5 pour les iPod et les iPad puisque c'est la spécification de l'USB.

Par contre, il me semble que ce sont les ampères qui sont différents. Je vérifie sur mes chargeurs ce soir. Mes cours de physique sont bien loin .


----------



## lineakd (10 Février 2012)

@fred80, en image...


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2012)

De retour chez moi. Mon adaptateur est identique à celui photographié par lineakd. C'est donc bien 10 w 

Si le tien est différent, c'est étrange.


----------



## Fred 80 (10 Février 2012)

Comme l'amalgame est souvent fait entre volt et watt, je me suis fait avoir. Mes chargeurs sont bien 5 volts et 10 w...... (je me console, j'ai bien ecrit volts et personne n'a remarqué )


----------



## firstimac (11 Février 2012)

Ben désolé, mais sur le miens, identique à la photo, 5,1v, mais 10w de conso


----------

